# Anyone Have Spare Yeast?



## richyw (13/11/10)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this (Sorry, if not). I'd need to pick it up in the morning (Sunday, 14 Nov). Safale S-04 or liquid ale yeast ...

I live in Blackwood, Adelaide.

Worth a try! Thanks,
Richard


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

Do you have a cube? I'd offer but completely wrong state. No chill will get you out of trouble (presuming of course that you are full mash or at least full boil)


----------



## drsmurto (13/11/10)

Richyw said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this (Sorry, if not). I'd need to pick it up in the morning (Sunday, 14 Nov). Safale S-04 or liquid ale yeast ...
> 
> I live in Blackwood, Adelaide.
> 
> ...



If you were able to swing past my place (Mt Torrens) tonight you are welcome to pack of S-04 or Nottingham. 

Got the house to myself this evening so am brewing up a storm :chug: :super:


----------



## DU99 (13/11/10)

i have a few packets of S33 but in melbourne


----------



## richyw (13/11/10)

Yes - I have a cube but it's not much use without yeast!



manticle said:


> Do you have a cube? I'd offer but completely wrong state. No chill will get you out of trouble (presuming of course that you are full mash or at least full boil)


----------



## argon (13/11/10)

Cube it and seal it then get the yeast on Monday. Then pitch.


----------



## richyw (13/11/10)

Thanks a lot for the offer but it's a bit far to drive. I have kids to feed and put to bed so couldn't fit it in.

Hope your brewing goes well.
Richard



DrSmurto said:


> If you were able to swing past my place (Mt Torrens) tonight you are welcome to pack of S-04 or Nottingham.
> 
> Got the house to myself this evening so am brewing up a storm :chug: :super:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/11/10)

DU99 said:


> i have a few packets of S33 but in Melbourne




your a peanut Steve!!

+1 for manticles no chill idea if you can't get the the doc's

I did a brew on a Saturday and realised the same thing, i was adding top up wort the whole way through and a nearly had a full pot post boil. 
Glad wrapped the pot with lots and lots of layers and placed the lid on and wrapped it some more then slowishly chilled it in the laundry tub.

Pitched the Monday afternoon, there was no sourness taste, well that i could detect anyway. I could have got lucky but i think managed to get it sealed well enough and the hot wort did the rest for sanitation (no chillish).

Good Luck, hope it all works out

Bob


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

Richyw said:


> Yes - I have a cube but it's not much use without yeast!



I'm confused. You can no chill into a cube without yeast and store for as long as you need. Pitch yeast when you get it.


----------



## dcx3 (13/11/10)

Rich disregard this if you know already, but cubes are just those square water containers that you get at hardware stores.Alot of brewers use them to hold their wort and or chill overnight before pitching their yeast.
Also called wet packs by commercial stores you just buy them and pitch the yeast.


----------



## richyw (13/11/10)

Sorry - I didn't get the idea about chilling in the fermenter. I might just do that. My other option is to make a starter from an old brew but that sometimes doesn't work well for me.

All the home-brew shops near me seem to be Brewcraft, which don't open on Sundays.

Richard



dcx3 said:


> Rich disregard this if you know already, but cubes are just those square water containers that you get at hardware stores.Alot of brewers use them to hold their wort and or chill overnight before pitching their yeast.
> Also called wet packs by commercial stores you just buy them and pitch the yeast.


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

It's not chilling in the fermenter. If you do that you will need to pitch straight away. No-chilling involves transferring the hot wort to a sealable plastic (HDPE) jerry can or similar type container and squeezing the air out before sealing tight. Wort produced like this can be stored for a long time.

Read this: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/wiki/index.php/No_Chill_Method

and this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=56


----------



## richyw (13/11/10)

Thanks for the links. I'm not completely comfortable with putting near-boiling wort into plastic but I think I'll give it a go just this once - unless some yeast miraculously turns up in the meantime.


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

Been done without major incident by many brewers before you. Just make sure it's HDPE which has a melting point close to 130 deg C. If you are whirlpooling properly, your beer will probably be 80-90 degrees C when you siphon/rack it into the cube.


----------



## pk.sax (13/11/10)

Richyw said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm not completely comfortable with putting near-boiling wort into plastic but I think I'll give it a go just this once - unless some yeast *miraculously* turns up in the meantime.



Belgian lambic brewing texts suggest to leave your open fermenter (with wort in it) near the kitchen sink for a few hours so that it can pick up enough wild yeasts and bacteria. Then pitch the real yeast a few days later


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/11/10)

Richyw said:


> Thanks for the links. I'm not completely comfortable with putting near-boiling wort into plastic but I think I'll give it a go just this once - unless some yeast miraculously turns up in the meantime.




If you no chill don't forget to adjust you hop additions, 20 minutes seems to be the agreed variance.

So your normal 60 minute bittering addition would be added at 40 minutes and flame outs are in the cube itself etc..

Good luck


----------



## DU99 (13/11/10)

Hey BoB its an offer or he can get some brigalow :drinks:


----------



## proudscum (13/11/10)

go to the supermarket and buy a can of black and gold goo, yeast will be a little underwhelming
but you will have some malt to make some starters with later.


----------



## prestonpaul (13/11/10)

Go to the pub, pick up a 6 pack of Coopers, drink the beer and get a starter going from the dregs. :icon_cheers:


----------

